# Toronto end-of-the-world meet, Fri. Dec. 21, 12 p.m.



## tealhill (Dec 20, 2012)

End-of-the-world meet:  Fri. Dec. 21, 12 p.m.  Some claim that this day is the end of the world according to the Mayan calendar.

The meeting place is the usual place:  the big clock _inside_ Union _railway_ station.  Program your GPS to take you to "65 Front Street West, Toronto, Canada".  There's paid parking in the neighborhood.

The plan is to hang out in downtown Toronto.  If you have a fursuit, please bring it with you.

Are you coming?  Please use the poll above to RSVP.

This event is also advertised:

* On two Toronto mailing lists.

* And on two forums:

    1.  http://ontariofurs.com/board/index.php/topic,4835.0.html.
    2.  http://www.ontariofurries.ca/index.php?topic=2665.0.


----------



## tealhill (Dec 20, 2012)

About fifteen people have already RSVPed "yes" or "maybe":  

See:  http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Toronto_End-of-the-World_Furmeet#Who_is_coming


----------



## Dan Skunk (Dec 20, 2012)

I cold probably come by there too, since... I was going to be in the train station anyway and would just need to come upstairs. Just a matter of how well I'm feeling. Been rather tired lately.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't have an appropriate costume, but will probably head over there briefly anyway.


----------



## tealhill (Dec 20, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> I don't have an appropriate costume



Both fursuiters and non-fursuiters are welcome and encouraged to come.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 20, 2012)

tealhill said:


> Both fursuiters and non-fursuiters are welcome and encouraged to come.


Oh yes, I know that! However, parading around for extended periods of time with a bunch of 'suiters while not in a costume myself would only serve to be awkward! (Unless they require handler assistance)

I am a firm believer in doing things with style! Really wish I had finished my sad panda gear by now. Gonna work on that some more today.


----------



## tealhill (Dec 20, 2012)

Kazooie, why would it be awkward?  Especially if there were lots of non-fursuiters present.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 20, 2012)

tealhill said:


> Kazooie, why would it be awkward?  Especially if there were lots of non-fursuiters present.


Because it will be a public parade in public space. The theme of the parade is costumes (specifically, 'suits). I would not fit in with that theme, thereby making it slightly awkward for me!

It is not a Big Deal, but it's still A Thing! If I'm going to do a dumb, fun thing, I'm going to do it right!

Regardless, I'll likely be meeting up with you guys for a period of time, so we'll see!


----------



## tealhill (Dec 21, 2012)

This event will proceed rain-or-shine.

CheckWX offers rather good weather forecast data.  For the Toronto forecast, click here then click the "Forecast" tab.  Note that all times on that website are UTC (Reykjavik time).

Allan D. Burrows (D'Otter) and Jinx point out that it may rain and/or snow.  That's OK.  I'm sure we can find somewhere indoors to be.

Are fursuiters allowed in Toronto's pedestrian tunnel network?


----------



## Pikazap (Dec 21, 2012)

THey have to dehead to travel...  THey don't like people loitering in union station with the heads on.  (Because they consider it being "Entertaining" which you need a license for...  So usually we head up before you go.  I won't be going to this due to work factors but have fun coming.  As for the two ontario forums... My suggestion...  Go to both forums... Stick to the one you prefer or stick to both.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 21, 2012)

Please keep the thread free of you personal baggage. Whatever beef you have with each other, keep it to yourself. If anyone stirs the pot even more, you will receive an infraction.


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you for cleaning this up Ozriel, very sorry. :I


----------



## tealhill (Dec 21, 2012)

Pikazap said:


> As for the two ontario forums... My suggestion...  Go to both forums... Stick to the one you prefer or stick to both.



I'm trying to centralize all discussion surrounding this event here at FA instead.


----------



## tealhill (Dec 21, 2012)

Pikazap said:


> THey have to dehead to travel...



Can they wear their heads while walking in the pedestrian tunnels throughout downtown?


----------



## Pikazap (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, worst thing that could happen is a security guard come up to you guys and tell you to not have a head on.  Never had an issues in the past.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 21, 2012)

I will likely be arriving at around 1:00; is there someone I can text to find out where everyone is at the time?


----------



## tealhill (Dec 21, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> I will likely be arriving at around 1:00; is there someone I can text to find out where everyone is at the time?



My cellphone number is on my OntarioFurs profile.  But my friend and I might not be there yet at 1 pm.

Sateva will be logged into MSN Messenger on her cellphone.  To find out her address, point your mouse to the butterfly icon on the left bar here, or see her OntarioFurs profile.  But perhaps you can't access MSN on your cellphone.

Dear all:  Is there anyone else who Kazooie can text?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 21, 2012)

So are you guys all dead yet?


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 21, 2012)

Only half. We here in Ontario have survived the planet smashy invasion of the annunaky lizard dudes. 


I wont be there tomorrow any more, my plans for the evening fell threw. Don't really wanna haul my ass over to Toronto for a really small rained out furmeet.


----------



## jinxthelynx (Dec 21, 2012)

not going


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 21, 2012)

So who all showed up today out of curiosity?

Did you all have fun? Was the weather good out there? It only snowed here in Peterborough.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 21, 2012)

sateva9822 said:


> So who all showed up today out of curiosity?
> 
> Did you all have fun? Was the weather good out there? It only snowed here in Peterborough.


I showed up, ended up accidentally hanging out with a group of Anime Northers who were having a gathering at the exact same place at the exact same time.


----------



## Dan Skunk (Dec 22, 2012)

I showed first, then DeFuret, who left after waiting 15 minutes for others to show.

I thought that was you, Kazooie. Kazooie came a bit later, talked to the anime group a bit and left.

tealhill came around 1:30 and we tagged along with the anime group for a little and went to the Eaton Centre meeting up with teal's friend who was at Dundas Square for a flash mob. When teal left around 3:30, I left with him and went back to Union station to get a ride to Oshawa where I attended a meet in Oshawa where and went to my parent's house.


----------



## Dan Skunk (Dec 22, 2012)

Sateva, the weather actually wasn't very bad. Very light rain outside, barely noticable, and not very cold. Sorry you couldn't come. Would have been cool to meet up with you.


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 22, 2012)

That actually sounds like it would have been comfortable for suiting. It is a shame I had to miss it, I'm glad you all had a good time. :3


----------



## Dan Skunk (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks. It would have been alright, actually. Would have been more fun if more furries were there.


----------

